# Retailers Caught Selling Used Panties



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

How nasty is this............

msnbc.com Video Player


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

OMG I have shopped at that mall! So dang gross!!!


----------



## franktank1 (Dec 29, 2009)

Oh wow. That's so gross. I prefer to leave my own skid marks, thanks..............


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

no wonder it itches......


----------



## Nizmosmommy (Jun 1, 2009)

I'm probably going to puke.
seriously I am so paranoid about dirty underwear of my own let alone someone elses.
lmao


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> no wonder it itches......


YOU GOT CRABS!!!!!!!


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

franktank1 said:


> Oh wow. That's so gross. I prefer to leave my own skid marks, thanks..............


Skids.... Yummy


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

Eww.... That's why my panties are packaged.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Gag... That's why I buy my underwear online from victoria's instead of the mall. Plus I don't have to deal with the sales ppl trying to give me a stupid card I do not need.

Either way, I wash everything in hot water b4 wearing it... I must confess I returned a bra that didn't fit & they took it back no prob. 

Underroos though, that's just nastay


----------



## Carley (Mar 18, 2009)

i aint even goin to look!


----------



## DarkMoon (Nov 26, 2009)

As someone who works Retail, this doesn't surprise me at all. Not even your packaged underwear is safe.

Now It does depend from store to store. My store with my team, if we notice any stains or notice anything unusual with the product, then we defect it out. We are required to return most things unless it is very VERY obviously used and even then we normally just return it to avoid a fight. Even people trying things on can make normal people gag. I can't tell you how often I find swimming suits or underwear in the fitting room with blood or what we like to call it "Crotch Juice" on it. We defect that out, but I know that some people aren't as observant so they miss things.

I can tell you stories from my work that will make you cringe.

My "favorite" one happened recently. I was out cleaning up the lingerie department when I saw this thong just hanging out on a hook. I reached out and grabbed it like normal and it was wet. I wanted to vomit. Since I already had touched it, I just calmly walked over to the waste basket and threw it away just taking the tags off of it so it could be defected out and washed my hands for about 5mins straight.

I'm walked into the fitting rooms and found used tampons hidden under a pile of clothing (Everything that was in the pile was thrown out), I've found urine and feces in the fitting rooms in piles of clothing, and so forth. I've had things returned that made it past the service desk had it back to the fitting rooms, then put back on the floor that I've come across that made me mad and have had to have a talk with people about not checking things better.

Just wash things before you wear them (I've seen some NASTY people try things on) and you'll be safe. And the next time you go out shopping make sure to be nice to the people in the clothing departments. They are grumpy for a reason!


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

DarkMoon said:


> As someone who works Retail, this doesn't surprise me at all. Not even your packaged underwear is safe.
> 
> Now It does depend from store to store. My store with my team, if we notice any stains or notice anything unusual with the product, then we defect it out. We are required to return most things unless it is very VERY obviously used and even then we normally just return it to avoid a fight. Even people trying things on can make normal people gag. I can't tell you how often I find swimming suits or underwear in the fitting room with blood or what we like to call it "Crotch Juice" on it. We defect that out, but I know that some people aren't as observant so they miss things.
> 
> ...


Gag me with a butter kuh-nife - guuuhhhross!

I use to think size 11's trying to squeeze in a 0's thus making my pants fit awkward was bad enough... Yeah I just buy jeans


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

OMG i was trying to avoid this thread but the curiosity got the best of me. EEWWWEE that is nasty!! I'm happy mine come in a 6 pack of vacuumed sealed Haynes her way! lol



franktank1 said:


> Oh wow. That's so gross. I prefer to leave my own skid marks, thanks..............





Indigo Bully Connection said:


> no wonder it itches......





Roxy_Nie said:


> YOU GOT CRABS!!!!!!!


LMAO you girls are gross!


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

I didn't see the vid but.... groooosssssssss


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Wow that's seriously messed up wtf are people thinking. eeeewwwwwwwwwww


----------

